# mud sill



## safety george

I know what is a mud sill on the scaffold, but I do not know how we call that piece in spanish.
please help
thanks


----------



## Benzene

Hi *safety george!*

Welcome to WR!

My suggestion is as follows:

"zapata de asiento".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## mora

Hola:

mud sill = solera basal

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## andre luis

Mud sill = Durmiente.http://www.quiminet.com.mx


----------



## iinnffooss

mud sill = zapata de asiento

*Fuente:* IATE

I guess all are correct. Choose the one which suits your context better


----------



## mora

I appreciate that all efforts to assist with this translation are made in the spirit of helpfulness, however if one actually knows what a mud sill is, you will know that not all are all correct. A durmiente is know in English as a 'sleeper' which is similar in function , but is not a mud sill. Zapata de asiento is a term I am not familiar with, but I do not think it would not be understood in North America as a translation for mid sill. Since SafetyGeorge is in Texas, I assume he is looking for a North American translation. 

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## Javadaba

Hay que buscar la terminologia equivalente, pero recordando que los metodos de construccion en North America no son necesariamente los mismos que en el resto del mundo.
En el vinculo siguiente: http://www.azc.uam.mx/cyad/procesos/website/grupos/tde/NewFiles/maderaII.html
busca (CTRL+F) las palabras "*cimentación de estructuras *" y encontraras varias definiciones que ayudan a entender de que se trata todo esto.
Dado que generalmente el 'mudsill' se coloca horizontalmente sobre el cimiento de cemento, lo que mas se aproxima en my opinion es un "*tirante de anclaje*" (BTW, _*zapata de asiento*_ puede que sea equivalente)

Quizas alguien con experiencia en la construccion de casas de madera nos pueda decir si esta bien o mal.... y en cuanto a los acentos...te los debo.


----------



## mora

http://gatensby.smugmug.com/gallery/7151328_hAPXW#458875275_T34yo


----------



## DWO

Pienso que según lo que decís, podría ser *"solera de asiento"* o *"solera de fundación"* (si es de madera o un perfil metálico). Si fuera de cemento o ladrillos, sería "viga de fundación" o "mampostería de fundación". También "viga riostra", en el caso de ser una viga de HºAº que no soporta carga y sólo sirve para conectar la estructura.
Pero como supongo que estás hablando de la construcción típica de USA, usaría las primeras. Las soleras son los elementos horizontales de este tipo de estructuras y las montantes, los verticales.
Saludos


----------



## iinnffooss

mora said:


> A durmiente is known in English as a 'sleeper' which is similar in function , but is not a mud sill.



Mora, ¿podrías explicar la diferencia? Eso sería de gran ayuda 

Gracias


----------

